# British food products in UAE



## mabros (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi friends

Hope everyone is doing great in the UAE! 
I would like to know where all you can find British made food products
in the UAE ?? Are there any local grocers which store UK products?? or are them
available in large supermarkets/super stores?

I would highly appreciate your response 

cheers
Iffy


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

We have Waitrose here and a lot of Brits also shop at Spinneys. Other supermarkets stock a wide range of products from all over the world. There's not really much you can't get here now but there will always be SOMETHING. Most of us who have lived here a while stock up on our favourite products because shipments can (and do) run out and take a while to come back into stock again. Marks and Sparks also has food products here.


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Spinneys also stocks some Iceland frozen foods products.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Everywhere. If you are planning on moving here from the UK, you don't have to worry about much. The UAE has long historical and economic ties to the UK, and the British population is decently sized. There are enough food items to keep you going....although, I don't know why you'd want to.  

-md000/Mike


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think there's any food available in the UK that you can't get here except perhaps local delicacies that are specific to one area/city.


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

Haz53 said:


> Spinneys also stocks some Iceland frozen foods products.


Not sure this statement enhances Spinney's street cred though


----------



## mabros (Sep 29, 2011)

*Thank youuuuu )))*

hey guys!!

Thank youu sooo much for the quick responses )
Is there any particular food product that you do not get in UAE, which is commonly
available in the UK??
I have lived in Saudi for few months, and I was very happy to see UK products like
Kingsmill, Robinsons, Lucozade and all at LULU.
Does LULU have a wide range of Brit food products in UAE as well?


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Belgian Brit said:


> Not sure this statement enhances Spinney's street cred though


Very true, particularly when you see the big "1 pound" yellow label on the packet


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Belgian Brit said:


> Not sure this statement enhances Spinney's street cred though


Always amuses me to see 3 for a pound pizzas marked up to a fiver each in Spinneys.

To the OP, most things are available, though some things are just not worth the price eg filled pasta that's about 80p a pack in the UK is about 7 quid here.


----------



## mabros (Sep 29, 2011)

@Mr Rossi ohh!! :O that is too expensive!
by the way, do you guys get Rubicon there in UAE??


----------

